# Taslima Nasreen-Should she be asked to leave India?



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

As u have read in many news channels,Taslima Nasreen is not accepted by any states fearing Muslim mob Violence.As  a Democratic Country,India should make her our citizen.it is my view.
She is the lady who wrote about the persecutions faced by Non-Muslims(Hindus) in Bangladesh by the Orthodox Religious people out there.
What is your view?Shouldnt she given the right for free speech?
Why unlike Britain the whole state supported Salman Rushdie against fatwas of Irans Ayatollah Queimaini?Isnt India government that _weak_ to protect someone who is regarded as a Intellectual and a good writer.
As far as i know,Taslima was staying in W.Bengal as her mother land is part of the unpartitioned Bengal.
And the Hypocrisy of communists(CPI(M) Sarkar in West Bengal  who are supposed to be away from religious matters made her move out of the state.
I feel India is ruled by a bunch of votebank politicians starting with Rajiv Gandhi who supports the "major" minority blindely!
what a pity,it is happening in India.
also incidence in Hyderabad shows the violent face of the "peaceful religion".Why WHY WHY?we dont have Uniform Civil code?
India is not yet a Islamic state and the rule here is democracy and not shariath.

Please make valid points and guys who feels uncomfortable should leave out of this thread.dont make it a mess.


> Doctor *Taslima Nasrin* (Bengali: তসলিমা নাসরিন), also spelled *Taslima Nasreen* and popularly refrerred to as 'Taslima', her first name rather than 'Nasreen' (born 25 August 1962 in Mymensingh, Bangladesh) is a Bengali Bangladeshi author, feminist human rights activist and secular humanist exiled in Kolkata, India. She worked as a government physician until 1994. From a modest literary profile in the early 1990s, she achieved a meteoric rise to global fame by the end of the twentieth century. She was awarded the Sakharov Prize for Freedom of Thought in 1994 and an Humanist Award (by the International Humanist and Ethical Union) in 1996. Since 1993, Taslima has faced several death threats from Islamic fundamentalists for her criticism of Islam, the Qur'an and Muhammad. In March 2007, an Indian Islamist group offered a bounty of 500,000 rupees for her beheading.[1]. Recently, while attending a literary function in Hyderabad, India she was attacked by a group of Islamic activists. In September 2007, a movement was initiated in West Bengal demanding the expulsion of Taslima from India. The government of India is considering her appeal for Indian citizenship.
> In 1993, outraged by a series of newspaper columns in which she was critical of the treatment of women under Islam, Islamic fundamentalists issued a fatwa and offered a bounty for her death.
> Later, the government banned her novella _Lajja_, (a Bangla word meaning _shame_), which drew attention to the state-sponsored persecution and dwindling numbers of the Hindu minority in Bangladesh. This brought more calls for her death, and her passport was confiscated by the government.
> In 1994, organized groups (albeit of little social clout, and identified with Islamic fundamentalists) demanded her execution after she was quoted in The Statesman stating that "…the Koran should be revised thoroughly." While the then Awami League government did not take any action against those who had issued threats, a case was filed in the court of law against Taslima, charging her with blasphemy. Consequently, an arrest warrant was issued and Taslima went into hiding to avoid arrest. After two months she surrendered to a higher court, sought bail, left the country and went into exile after bail was granted, seemingly with tacit support of the then-government.


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taslima_Nasrin

*taslimanasrin.com/


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

Add a poll.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

done!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

First option is my answer.
You know many bangladeshis are living in india illegally.But she has got the indian visa.Double standard?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^Yup.but she is controversial,that is the problem.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 24, 2007)

*NO*, as simple as that.

Today i feel ashamed that Kolkata found her too hot to handle. Shame on us Kolkattans. Shame on us.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

so communist government too chickened out 



			
				ibnlive-comments said:
			
		

> The very security of our country is at stake  by giving shelter to Taslima. We have invited trouble by given shelter to a person who is supposed to be a criminal on their country or as a matter of fact to any muslim faith.It is the internal problem of their country and India is no one to interfere in their affairs . By giving unnecessary shelter to her we have invited the wreath of not only the muslims in our country but also other muslims around the world.She may be right or wrong as per the the freedom of speech act which India is no way concerned, What we are concerned is the internal peace in our country and any foreigner who is a threat to it has no right to stay on our land.Now that so many innocent lives are lost what has Taslima have to say about it and who is going to bear the burnt of these families. Are the people who are supporting her going to adapt the widows and the children or they are going to become the bread winner of their families in future, execpt the lip sympathy they have nothing to offer, knowning well that people's memory is short.It is high time that the government takes a quick decision to send her back to Bangladesh or to any other country where she is accepted. Our country can ill afford to keep her saying that she is a woman and needs protection from fundamentalist group.Let the Indian government take care of their women first and then think of giving shelter to others.


*www.ibnlive.com/news/should-taslima-nasreen-be-asked-to-leave-india/52930-3/comments.html
Does this view correct acc to you?Well,for communal peace,then she should be deported,but that will be a sad incident in democratic india 

*UPDATE:*
*Taslima is welcome to return back: Bengal govt*


*New Delhi:* Politics over controversial author Taslima Nasreen safe stay intensifies. Now West Bengal government wants her back. 
Forty-eight hours after Taslima was shunted out of West Bengal, the West Bengal Home Secretary on Saturday said she could return to the state if she wished and promised her security.
This after BJP has decided to be a knight in shining armour for this damsel in distress. 
The party is making Taslima feel secure in the Capital's Rajasthan House. And the guest is staying put, not budging an inch after she arrived here from Jaipur on Friday night. 
The media wasn't given the opportunity to get any closer. And there was information that the BJP leadership is willing to court Taslima to keep her alive as a political issue. 




BJP leader Prakash Javdekar says, “This has exposed the CPM and the west Bengal government that their preaching is different and their practice is different.”
And in Kolkata, this man agrees that Taslima's future was uncertain and she isn't coming back to Kolkata. 
It is he who organized Taslima's secret departure and stay in Jaipur. Sundeep Bhutoria is a Kolkata-based businessman who has known the controversial Bangladeshi author for long. 
He says that Taslima isn't willing to stay on in Jaipur. Her trip to Delhi had to be hurriedly organised. 
Bhutoria says, “She was not satisfied with the security and she was feeling threatened because in this place something will happen to her.”
Criticism kept pouring in from intellectuals. This Bangladeshi author has also suffered Taslima's fate in his native soil. 
He's received asylum in Delhi some years ago. He feels Taslima shouldn't be passed around like a soccer ball. 
Author Salam Azad says, “It is very shameful for all Bengali people not only India not only Bangladesh all over the world.”
Even for moderate Muslim politicians, Taslima isn't welcome. 
For now, Taslima's address is going to be Rajasthan House in Delhi. But how long she stays there will depend on her security managers. 
The government is getting constant updates and keeping a close watching on the political reactions to her stay in the Capital. 


*www.ibnlive.com/news/taslima-is-welcome-to-return-back-bengal-govt/52974-3.html


----------



## qadirahmed (Nov 25, 2007)

"Yes.Freedom of Speech must be protected"


Then why the tamil nadu chief minister was demanded to Head off by VHP?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 25, 2007)

Islamo fascist here at digit too .... two of them voted yes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Islamo fascist here at digit too .... two of them voted yes


and two are little kids with no idea what freedom means.

I think this issue is a dangerous one. She tried to protect some people for which some others want to kill her. what nonsence...


----------

